# How do i make my blog better and Popular?



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey guys..Can you please suggest ideas to make my blog better and popular and get many many hits

a2graphics

WELL now it has many more review!


----------



## GungaDin (Apr 14, 2012)

I would suggest submiting your blog to Blog Directories!


----------



## dopeknight (Apr 15, 2012)

Get more content to it...  
Quality content, don't just post anything..

Source : Was a blogger once


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

What blog directories


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 16, 2012)

More content
change the default template to your blog theme.
like if your blog is about games find gaming related blogger template.
google best game blogger template


----------



## mrintech (Apr 16, 2012)

Write Unique Content and Google will do the rest

But, you need to focus on Keywords. Check out this guide: *static.googleusercontent.com/exter.../search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2012)

try Ping-O-Matic


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

^6 Done now hope it helps
Anyways thanks


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice blog serpent16. You seem to be a pretty good artist as well.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 16, 2012)

you need to write something really cool, new! then submit to social news sites, hv a fan following who will promote it upwards..
if you repeating the same $hit, make sure you do it really very well other wise no use...

when you write something awesome and capture the imagination of people, they will take care of the rest for you...

i saw your blog, am sorry to tell, its not something that will attract people.... from the design to content...

Don't worry, my blogs were the same back in 2006... but only after i had acquired good knowledge in something, i went on to create a successful blog, which topped in search engines.... 
So don't be discouraged, keep learning and improving and exploring what you love. 


if you are serious about blogging, learn about wordpress, creating websites, hosting it. it won't cost more then 1-2K a year, am sure your parents will definitely give you that much money for learning... you will learn a lot.. have no doubts.

good luck..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ Thanks guys.
Are there any other website.Where i can drop my blog address ?I tweeted a lot of this

Guys im not able to set the layout right can anyone help me


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

Try Technorati
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helion (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess apart from the regular tactics like using keywords and writing articles that get more peeps, make it visually readable. Rightaway there's an issue for the eyes to read the titles of the articles. Then, of course this itself is a part of acceptable design, you must also make the design over all look 'right'. These things can take some time and some trial and error to settle, but most of the popular templates are popular because they were designed more acceptably.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys,I dont want the full post to appear on my page.
The whole post should open when someon clicks it how do i do that


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

When editing a post, there is an option to add a page break. So, you can show the first 1 or 2 paragraphs on your homepage and to see the rest the reader will have to click on "Read more".


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot

Desmond u have a nice blog.How did u get the ads?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I tweeted a lot of this



yeah, don't do that. Occasional tweet or two is fine but you keep doing this, it's going to reported for spam.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Desmond u have a nice blog.How did u get the ads?



*adsense.google.com

First create an account here. Then go over to Layout section of the blog and add a adsense gadget. Choose the look of the ad and save. You're done.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^ Did that some 1 month ago.But it says im not 18.So  cant open


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

Well then, wait till you are 18


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Well i put a fake year.I dont remember which year i put XD


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 17, 2012)

you screwed up then.. you don't mess with google adsense and adwords... they take it very seriously.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^ Ill re-submit next year 1-2 months after i cross 18


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Desmond u have a nice blog.How did u get the ads?



How's mine 
psygeist


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

I Like the clean and simple Layout of your blog.
Well How did you make the Date "April 16" etc look like a calender type?.
Well nice website  .Did you use HTML etc?


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I Like the clean and simple Layout of your blog.
> Well How did you make the Date "April 16" etc look like a calender type?.
> Well nice website  .Did you use HTML etc?


WordPress › Download


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^
thanks but i wll have to make a new blog for that?


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I Like the clean and simple Layout of your blog.
> *Well How did you make the Date "April 16" etc look like a calender type?.*
> Well nice website  .Did you use HTML etc?



CSS 2

I had a complete post for various CSS tricks but that blog is scraped off now. Started anew with bits and pieces from past.



serpent16 said:


> ^
> thanks but i wll have to make a new blog for that?



If you are seriously thinking of starting a blog for the greater benefit of others and you then better be installing wordpress on a paid hosting.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Well i just do it in my free time.Once 12th starts i might update it rarely


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

well..then better learn guitar or something instead of making generic posts in blog. Or better make posts about what you are learning.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Ill be posting my photoshop work and koolent(A.K.A kush) might start posting Tech/Modding  posts


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

^^yeah, go for quality.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 17, 2012)

I totally agree, learn some guitar, will get you lots of babes in college whatsoever.


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 17, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I totally agree, *learn some guitar, will get you lots of babes in college *whatsoever.


Lol, Don't get his hopes high 

I agree on content. A blog needs readers/viewers. And readers/viewers need something worthwhile to read/view.

I'd suggest you go wordpress too. Personally, I find using CMS like Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla too restrictive for myself. But maybe you can have a go at them to see if they suit your need.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hey guys..Can you please suggest ideas to make my blog better and popular and get many many hits
> 
> a2graphics



Please, get your own domain...


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 17, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Please, get your own domain...



Not entirely true, per se. Having your own domain will get you on Google but not get you enough hits. The thing required is visitors. If the OP has an ample flow of visitors then he can maybe upgrade to a personal domain with the required bandwidth, but at this moment he needs to learn the basics of proper layout, interesting content and the services of CMS.

I wouldn't recommend him to get his own domain _just_ to feature on Google using a myriad of keywords (think SEO) which have as much to do with the website/blog as the President of Tasmania. But once he's past that point where ample users visitor his blog and the bandwidth stats to clog, it's mandatory to get a domain _a la_ a professional blogger.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> How's mine
> psygeist



So, you are Psygeist? I was wondering who it was in my Steam friend list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ LOL.who is InternetJesus someone in tdf has that name.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 18, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Not entirely true, per se. Having your own domain will get you on Google but not get you enough hits. The thing required is visitors. If the OP has an ample flow of visitors then he can maybe upgrade to a personal domain with the required bandwidth, but at this moment he needs to learn the basics of proper layout, interesting content and the services of CMS.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend him to get his own domain _just_ to feature on Google using a myriad of keywords (think SEO) which have as much to do with the website/blog as the President of Tasmania. But once he's past that point where ample users visitor his blog and the bandwidth stats to clog, it's mandatory to get a domain _a la_ a professional blogger.



You forget the basic rule mate.
He/She's at the mercy of Google, if Google decides to close his/her blog, he/she is done!

Having his/her own domain provides total control, will be able to see how much traffic he/she gets, in short he/she will be having the steering wheel in his/her hand rather than sitting on the backseat.

This is what I have learned after a few incidents of going with the 'free' sites.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2012)

Well to make my own site. I need to learn Html,css etc which i doubt.
Well how do i change my present blog theme..with wordpress themes


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well to make my own site. I need to learn Html,css etc which i doubt.


Not really, there are ready made scripts available.
Just install and do minor customizations (I don't know how to code in html, yet I can produce beautiful sites  )
Just read about wordpress, installing php scripts and you will be good to go.
But you need to pay the money for a domain and hosting, that does not come free 



serpent16 said:


> Well how do i change my present blog theme..with wordpress themes



Your blog is based on 'blogspot' and not 'wordpress', its as good as saying "How do I add a Mercedes tyre to a BMW?

Blogspot has themes inside it (Its long since I used it, but am sure they provide some basic themes to toy with.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 18, 2012)

like i said, google search how to "INSTALL" wordpress on a server 

buy a cheap webhosting plan , ask your parents to pay for it... 1000-2000 RS a year is nothing when it comes to this, the knowledge gained is of immense value.. 
am sure you would have spent crazy on toys, games and what not.

eWebGuru.com is a nice place to start... This is the website where I got my first domain/hosting. Call them on PHONE and tell that you are student starting out and ask for DISCOUNT.
Website hosting services, web site hosting, affordable web hosting in India.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 18, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> like i said, google search how to "INSTALL" wordpress on a server
> 
> buy a cheap webhosting plan , ask your parents to pay for it... 1000-2000 RS a year is nothing when it comes to this, the knowledge gained is of immense value..
> am sure you would have spent crazy on toys, games and what not.
> ...



I swear on anyone you name 'never' host with an Indian webhost.
Even Bigrock.in is rubbish, they dupe noobs, better go for a host thats legit, reliable and has a proven track record - *www.complaintboard.in/complaints-reviews/bigrock-in-l154404.html

If the server is based in India, you'll be paying a pretty good amount for nothing....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 18, 2012)

no but ewebguru is actually good, the owner of that company used to post here on tdf, te etc. And its a good basic hosting for starters, he resells hostgator i believe, and all his servers are in US obviously.
however now i have massive dedicated servers from ovh


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

Check the blog now.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> no but ewebguru is actually good, the owner of that company used to post here on tdf, te etc. And its a good basic hosting for starters, he resells hostgator i believe, and all his servers are in US obviously.
> however now *i* have massive dedicated servers from ovh



Fishy eh!?

@serpent - Get a better Logo....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

What does this mean
*Issues:
- Contact address incorrect, incomplete or not provided*

Im  not gettin Google Adsense ads in my website due to this


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> What does this mean
> *Issues:
> - Contact address incorrect, incomplete or not provided*
> 
> Im  not gettin Google Adsense ads in my website due to this



I have adblocker installed, so I didn't see any ads.
Did you verify your adsense account with the PIN Google sends to your postal address?

The comment I meant was technical, not for you 
Please get a better logo.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ Well.. There saying it cant be verified due to that reason.But my contact adress is right


----------



## koolent (Apr 27, 2012)

K.. I am a friend of his and he hired me to post for free.. 

Friends check out what I have posted about MSI HD 7970 Lightning and tell how is it..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ .Now for some next reviews


----------



## koolent (Apr 27, 2012)

Ya sure bt when I reach home..  Travelling to Vaishnav devi ryt nw.. Then will travel home through delhi.....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ Ok


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you stick to one freaking font and a simple black text instead of the multi-colour crap  


Also, publishing you phone number. Not a good idea.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ I dint write that .Its Koolent

Guys can i apply for Adsense From Another Gmail-id for the same blog?As this id is saying contact adress is wrong and got disapproved


----------



## R2K (Apr 28, 2012)

The most effective way to make your blog popular as well as to increase visitors is by going through other blogs and leaving a comment on articles that get published in those blogs. While writing comments make sure you are actually making a useful statement like providing more info on the topic of that article and how it could be improved.( Don't just go and write comments like "good work" , Nice article" etc ) . If your blog has useful contents then eventually your blog will get popular by this method.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^Ok.Thanks
Guys can i apply for Adsense From Another Gmail-id for the same blog?As this id is saying contact adress is wrong and got disapproved


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 28, 2012)

The only way is the way of great posts and content... 

you can try applying through different gmail id, but your understanding of computer algorithms is very bad man. fooling google is extremely difficult.. more so in adsense and adwords registration..

i checked your blog again..read all the articles too...
comic sans and colorful fonts ? seriously ? are you a confused teenage girl ?
nothing new also, all that you posted same stuff i can find it better else where on the web, the movie review, overview of Hyderabad, MSI review etc.. what's new there..? or how did you make it more interesting or entertaining ?
this is not going to make your blog popular and get you a fan following.

put something interesting in next article, lets see.. do your research first btw.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll be honest when I say this - your blog sucks.

Give it a rest for the time being. Learn some serious stuff over 6 months - as in anything.

Then start to write.

Currently it is nothing more then a "yay! let me start a blog".

And what's with bothering about AdSense when you don't even have the content?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 28, 2012)

MSI article was OK..... You need to up the quality of content in ur blog for now. 
Good effort anyway for a teenage 1st timer... 

People will appreciate ur work if its unique... try to make the content more exclusive... you cud put up some kickass gameplay videos or some product/software reviews that give us information that cant be easily found or cant be found at all then people shud probably be interested.... Njoi!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Graphic card review was by koolent hes 13


----------



## R2K (Apr 28, 2012)

No offence but go easy with the font coloring dude... 
It looks like a myspace of a 13 year old girl ... 
Just go through other tech blogs and try to pick up some ideas and start developing a pattern


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Rofl.
KUSH MISRA Better correct it


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 28, 2012)

lol... just read what akshay wrote... 

chng the font and colors it makes u look like a confused teenage girl... heheh..


----------



## koolent (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok... Now it will be simple black font and some content.. But what pattern should I use ?

 I will be writing another review about a monster gfx

And that colourful review was by me.. ..

It was just something introductry and I am going to remove my phone number as soon as I can..

And that colourful review was by me.. ..

It was just something introductry and I am going to remove my phone number as soon as I can..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

^^Its ok


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2012)

*How do i make it to show up in search engines*


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2012)

You mean in Google search? It should already be there. You can find it with the right keywords. If you want it to come higher up, you will have to do a little SEO.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ SEO?


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2012)

1st get the content and then after 6 months think of all other things


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2012)

Roll the cursor over SEO and you will come to know what it is


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2012)

Btw guys i added 3 sub-pages(news,reviews,digital art)how do i post in them.I just cant do it


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2012)

call a press conference, instant popularity.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> call a press conference, instant popularity.



Hahah! Lol..i havent't done anything great for that.
But my question is how do i post in the pages i made :/.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Btw guys i added 3 sub-pages(news,reviews,digital art)how do i post in them.I just cant do it



What do you want to post in 'sub-pages' (sic)? 

Create categories, not pages. Add your existing and new posts into those categories. For ex., your photoshop posts go into 'Digital Art'. Configure your blog to show categories at the top instead of pages.

Think of categories as folders where you put your files (posts). That ought to make it simpler.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ HOW???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2012)

Google it. I'm on Wordpress, long time since I used Blogger.

Go through the options/settings/configuration on your blog's dashboard. You'll figure it out.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2012)

Make posts only centered around a topic. Donot make random posts about anything and everything.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 14, 2012)

better try warriorforum.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2012)

Content inside the text matters most than the text design itself.


----------

